# Bulk frozen mice needed



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone supply bulk delivered frozen mice in Preston or Lancashire area?

I'm sick of paying 59p each for em. :2thumb:


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

TSM! Try these mate! They are very reasonable and good quality mice! Next day delivery too! Expecting another shipment this morning! :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...12-frozen-rodents-great-prices-delivered.html


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll give em a try, do you think they'll last in the freezer if I order say 100?

I have 2 grown Water Dragons to consume them.
EDIT

Just noticed it's £10 delivery! that makes it more expensive than what I currently pay... hmm


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

_Jay_ said:


> I'll give em a try, do you think they'll last in the freezer if I order say 100?
> 
> I have 2 grown Water Dragons to consume them.
> EDIT
> ...


try a livefood site and buy them with other stuff that way you should get free delivery


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

it would take years for 2 waterdragons 2 eat that many mice i wouldn't even bother feading them mice i would just fead them on live food much better for them to:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> it would take years for 2 waterdragons 2 eat that many mice i wouldn't even bother feading them mice i would just fead them on live food much better for them to:2thumb:


completely agree I nearly wrote the same thing. Decided to keep out the feeding debate this time as I dont keep the species


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

They have at least one a week each, as part of a varied diet, I have a regular delivery of waxworms, Morios, cockroaches and locusts.

I also forgot to mention me and the lad next door would be going halves on them so 50 each. I'm thinking not as they may not last in the freezer that long??


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

_Jay_ said:


> They have at least one a week each, as part of a varied diet, I have a regular delivery of waxworms, Morios, cockroaches and locusts.
> 
> I also forgot to mention me and the lad next door would be going halves on them so 50 each. I'm thinking not as they may not last in the freezer that long??


no they have a certain amount of time probably a few months much like human food should only be frozen for a certain time. Contact your livefood supplier most sell frozen as well so will probably work out cheaper


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

try www.reptileexpress.co.uk

Superb service from them :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

_Jay_ said:


> Can anyone supply bulk delivered frozen mice in Preston or Lancashire area?
> 
> I'm sick of paying 59p each for em. :2thumb:


 
have a word with Alfie99... Top quality and a decent price. 
They're only based in Southport as well so easy enough to collect or they deliver as well.

www.swiftpetsupplies.co.uk

Swift pet supplies Swift Frozen Foods


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

Just been in touch, he pm'd me, cheers Meko (hope things are all well your end of Preston!)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

up and down mate.. not working at the minute (contract ended) but picking up a free monster viv at the weekend... 

Can't complain at their mice, all good quality and a decent size.


----------

